# '38 Shelby built Western Flyer on ebay



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2012)

Guess it's already been sold, but was wondering about this bike. I don't know much about Shelby's, but I thought they all had deep,round fenders. Anything else look "off"?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-PREWAR...hBZMmeDKwlrT2kuKV3QEFMM=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey I think you're right, those look like elgin fenders and a columbia sproket.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, out of all the different chainrings I've seen on Shelbys, I don't think I've ever seen this one.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 10, 2012)

fordmike65 said:


> Guess it's already been sold, but was wondering about this bike. I don't know much about Shelby's, but I thought they all had deep,round fenders. Anything else look "off"?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-PREWAR...hBZMmeDKwlrT2kuKV3QEFMM=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




They didn't *all* have deep round fenders... there was a thinner fender, but this is not it, it was not peaked.  The light is not OEM, and the seat is suspect.  This is a lesser-celebrated Shelby frame style.  I do not know how they arrived at their 1938 year, I see it in the 1939 catalog.  I do not know what the buyer is thinking; perhaps he is after the handlebars and light.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2012)

I agree with everythgin previously stated regarding wrong parts. Maybe the bid price was in parts because as a whole bike this is an abomination. The bars are repos and frankly don't help that bike. The buyer, once he sobers up, may realize his mistake. The part I really hate about the ad is the use of the word "restored". Paint and shiny parts don't make restored---hours of careful research, correct parts, and proper finish make "restored".. V/r Shawn


----------

